# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Looking for a French E-Pal....

## Kim_2320

I want someone who is fluent in French so I can learn from your language a little more. I used to go to a French immersion school for 6 years from grade Kindergarten to grade 5 when I still lived in the city. Ever since I moved to a small town just 3 years ago, there wasn't any French immersion schools there. So it was just english, except we do have French classes that happens a few times per week. But it really isn't that much French I'm learning. It's basically the basic things, and I get close to 100% in every class. (Not to brag about it or anything). I used to be fluent in French but now I know it's lost since I've gone 3 years without any French. I would really like to retain the language back, so I would very much appreciate it if I have an E-Pal who is fluent in French. Please e-mail me at rock-n-royalty@hotmail.com if you want to chat. Thanks!

----------


## Spiderkat

I think I could help you. It seems like you just need to practise and probably need to quickly read through a grammar book to get most of your French back.

----------

